# Blazer Brass



## Drewdtf (Jun 19, 2009)

Worst fucking round I've ever shot....I had 2 delayed burns yesterday that scared the shit out of me. This was my first and last time using them.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hmm...that appears to be out of the ordinary...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15676

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16735

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18023

I've never tried the Brass, used some Aluminum once and found it to be very dirty compared to WWB, but every round went bang.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

BB is by far my favorite target round. Nothing but accurate shots (other than something I've done wrong), much less smoke than WWB. And at $9/box, even better!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Drewdtf said:


> Worst fucking round I've ever shot....I had 2 delayed burns yesterday that scared the shit out of me. This was my first and last time using them.


Wow. 2 bad rounds out of a box and you're ready to condemn the brand?

That sounds reasonable.


----------



## Drewdtf (Jun 19, 2009)

It was just very scary because my girlfriend was shooting and she didn't really realize what was going on. Luckily I saw and tried to eject the round but it wasn't working i dropped the mag pulled the trigger and nothing 5 seconds later as i lowered the gun it went off and hit the ground about 6 feet in front of the target.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I shoot alot of Blazer, and I've only had problems with them being sorta dirty (not as Wolf or Brown Bear) and only had firing issues with their 22LR


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've shot thousands of them in 9mm and .45 ACP, with no problems, but I guess anybody can screw up.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I traditionally shoot nothing but Blazer Brass. It cheap and I have never had a problem. Lately that is all I can find with the occasional box or two of UMC.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Never had a problem here. If I can find it, it's all I buy.


----------



## TrapperJohn (Apr 19, 2009)

don't care if I shot a million rounds of it, damn if I'd pick up another box after that.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am willing to bet that it has happened amongst every brand of ammo. I personally love Blazer Brass. Very accurate, and not terribly dirty either. 

If you knew and could identify that it was a delayed burn....then I would probably would advise to steer clear of ejecting that round. Since there is a good chance that it will eventually go off.....better to have that happen while the round in chambered and still pointing down range. Just my $.02

Don't shoot it if you are that bothered by the ammo is what I recommend.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I love Blazer Brass and I'm not sure why. Maybe because it's great ammo.:mrgreen:
And my guns love it too.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

If it wasn't for Blazer Brass's price and availability I wouldn't have been able to go shooting as much as I have this summer. Needless to say I think very highly of Blazer Brass. 

Hangfires happen in nearly every brand of ammo I suspect. I remember specifically learning about them in my Basic Pistol course because of the danger they present.


----------



## fkenyon (Apr 14, 2009)

I too, have had Zero problems with blazers. I've shot @ 1000 rounds of them this summer. I shoot the 22's in a winter league with almost no problems. Certainly less than and other brand.

Any chance your firing pin got hung up?


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Marcus99 said:


> If it wasn't for Blazer Brass's price and availability I wouldn't have been able to go shooting as much as I have this summer. Needless to say I think very highly of Blazer Brass.
> 
> Me too, we go every Sunday thanks to Blazer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've used Blazer Brass for years without any problems at all.

I just bought a box today and plan to use it next weekend. I'm sorry you had a problem, but I have not.


:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have shot some Blazer .45 acp without any problems, and I have reloaded a ton of their brass with no more problems than I have had with any other brand. I also have found duds and bad primers in many other brands of cartridges.


----------

